# Completely dead battery... how to get into car?!



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello folks,

I have a bit of a dilemma! My TT's been off road for quite a while after a pothole incident, a failed claim from the council, and me not being able to afford the repairs! I'm now in a position to get the car back on the road but the battery is completely dead... meaning not enough juice for the locks which are electrically activated, and hance no access to bonnet release to get the battery charged/replaced!! A bit of a catch 22!
Does anyone have any ideas for how I can get into the car - I was thinking I could connect another car battery somewhere I could access under the engine bay to provide enough 'juice' to get the car unlocked but I'm not sure where would be accessible or safe to do so without blowing any circuits or damaging other components! I tried jacking the car up and due to the 'scuttle panel' underneath the engine bay is pretty much inaccessible from below!
Another possiblity I had considered was via the lighting circuit... I am about to replace one of the rear lights, so if I smashed the lens on the current one to get access to the bulb holder, could I connect another battery to this to make a circuit and provide enough power through the battery terminals to unlock the door?
Lastly, I was wondering, since the bonnet release is mechanical, if it was possible to access this from outside the car, by going in behind the wheelarch for example - does anyone know if this is a possible route?
Any assistance you have is much appreciated as I am finding it enormously frustrating not being able to get my car back on the road!
Thanks.
Fraser


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi just put your key in the lock and turn it, hey presto door open :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

does the key not work in the key hole?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

smash the window or just open the door using the key :lol:


----------



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

The key won't work as the lock is electrical and not mechanical - it appears you still need some battery power to open the door using the key unfortunately!
Smashing the window might be a last resort... any idea how much it costs for a replacement, not through insurance?


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

call the aa/rac, my friend had a mk 4 golf and he left the keys in and the doors locked with the key still in the ignition (no idea) anway he called the aa and they managed to get it.

worth a try without breaking the window


----------



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

Unfortunately I only have basic RAC cover which applies when I'm over a mile away from home! I would tow it to over a mile away, except it would be pretty obvious the car had been sitting on the driveway for a long time since there's mould in the interior, etc!


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

The key works in my lock with no battery in the car.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

No the key WILL unlock the car with a dead battery i know ive locked mine with the battery dissconected


----------



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

tufty said:


> The key works in my lock with no battery in the car.


Hmm, that is strange as mine definitely didn't work when I tried it, and it used to work occasionally when I opened it with the key instead of the remote!
I might give that another bash then, maybe try the passenger side if the driver's door won't open!
Thanks for that.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

tufty said:


> The key works in my lock with no battery in the car.


thats what i thought :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Check your manual... on most cars there is a procedure (like pulling the handle up while you turn the key, etc). I don't have the manual here or I'd look it up for you.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

*Be careful giving answers as to how to get into a TT without a key effectively!*

Not saying this question isn't completely legit but I wouldn't want someone looking on here for the wrong reasons! lol

Saying this, i locked my keys in my boot a few months ago... haven't got a spare key.

Called my brother (a mechanic) and he said "smash the window", i called him a cnut.

Called my best mate (Audi Technichian) and he said there is NO way of getting into a TT without smashing a window or having the key.

So i called the AA and they said I'd have to sign a document stating I accept any damages made to my car to get the key!!!!!

So my car sat there for 3 days whilst i waited for a new key (i got it quick as my mate at audi got it for me!)

Saying this...... The door lock DEFINATELY works with a dead battery as I had a dead battery about a month ago and it was completely flat and my doors still locked via the door lock.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

I have opened the door using the key with no battery on the car. Interestingly the Drivers doorlock wouldn't open but the passenger doorlock would! Try it before smashing any windows!


----------



## Simonglover (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a current leak which is showing up as a fault on drivers door lock which I ordered but whilst waiting for it to be delivered the battery went totally flat and even using the key in the door
Lock does nothing at all despite the fact I thought it would work mechanically even without power? 
Can't bow get into the car at all and wondering how to get some power into it to be able to open the doors so I can replace the part and then charge the battery to see if that resolved the original current leak issue which was draining the battery in literally 24 hours

Any help appreciated

Saw a post somewhere about accessing the engine bay through a flap under the car but can't find the post now???


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Simonglover said:


> I have a current leak which is showing up as a fault on drivers door lock which I ordered but whilst waiting for it to be delivered the battery went totally flat and even using the key in the door
> Lock does nothing at all despite the fact I thought it would work mechanically even without power?


Have you EVER used that key in that door lock?
My keys have always worked fine when the battery has run flat.
However, some people have purchased cars and never checked to see if the key blades fitted the door locks and only found they didn't after the battery ran flat...! :lol:


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd jack the front of the car up, take off cover, somehow connect jump leads or wire to supply to starter motor and earth....that's where I'd be looking to connect jump leads to.

No need to start the car....maybe use probe leads...just need enough juice to pop lock. You will need a partner to work key fob while you use probes to make contact.

Be careful.

Hope this helps & works.


----------

